# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Strpljen spašen

## Jelena

Povremeno sam aktivna na ovoj temi i to nije samo zato sto simpatiziram ovaj nacin osnivanja obitelji, vec smo suprug i ja posvojili sinčića i presretni smo. Djecak ce uskoro 2 god i postao je centrom svemira u porodici i medju bliskim prijateljima. 

Kao dugogodisnja bivsa IVFovka mogu reci da je posvajanje znacajno kompleksnija i stresnija "disciplina". Zajednicko je da si prilicno bespomocan u oba slucaja i da bez obzira sto napravis najbolje sto mozes, ishod je skroz neizvjesan.

Eto godinama sam bila neroditelj na roditeljskom forumu, konacno sam se ubacila u pozeljnu kategoriju pa nek se zna  :Smile: 

Nemam nista novog za dodati temi, osim potvrditi da nije dovoljno slusati preporuke da se prijavis u registar i cekati, da treba biti jako proaktivan, raditi na svom "marketingu", istaknuti se iz gomile posvojitelja koji svi zele isto - postati roditelj.

Bili smo strpljivi i spašeni smo.

----------


## emily

predivno!

cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## tangerina

Jelena čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Mima

Wow čestitam od srca Jelena  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

Čestitam!

----------


## NanoiBeba

Čestitam Jelena!!!  <3

----------


## sirius

Čestitam , Jelena ! Dobrodosla u novu kategoriju. :D

----------


## ninik

čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## Jurana

Čestitam i želim svu sreću svijeta!

----------


## rahela

čestitam  :Heart: 

uživajte sada zajedno  :Heart:

----------


## spajalica

Cestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## tigrić

čestitke obitelji!!!!

----------


## ivica_k

Čestitam od srca!

----------


## darci

čestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pomikaki

Baš lijepe vijesti  :Heart:  Čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nera

Čestitam!

----------


## cvijeta73

ajme jelena, lijepa vijest! čestitke velike od srca!  :Heart: 

sad te čekamo s terrible two topikom  :Grin:

----------


## Optimist

Ajme, Jelena, prekrasno!!!

Cestitke od srca!

Uzivajte  :Heart:

----------


## magriz

jelena cestitam <3

----------


## AdioMare

predivna vijest! čestitam od srca, jelena  :Heart:  bome sam nekoliko puta provjeravala naslov i nick i vijest jer sam... stvarno presretna zbog vas i malenog! :Very Happy:

----------


## Jadranka

Cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Dijana

Čestitam!

----------


## Lili75

Jelena 
Nemam rijeci da ti opisem kako sam sretna zbog tebe, tm i malog princa koji vas je uveselio!

Istodobno suze radosnice i skakanje od srece zbog vas  :Very Happy: 

Nekq vam je sa srecom i pisi nam malo.kako ide prilagodba, malo o vasem sincicu ...
Uzivajte!!!

----------


## Marija

Prekrasno!!!

Čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jelena

Hvala vam svima na cestitkama  :Heart:

----------


## olja

Cestitam od srca!

----------


## laumi

Cestitam tebi i TM-u i veselim se s vama!

----------


## anamar

Čestitam <3

----------


## Kosjenka

Čestitke od srca!!!
prekrasne vijesti

----------


## Tanči

Čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Audrey

Čestitam, prekrasna vijest  :Very Happy:  !

----------


## Forka

Jelena, predivna vijest  :Heart:  !
Čestitam od srca i sretno vam svima!

----------


## čokolada

:Very Happy:   :Heart: 
Čestitam od srca!!! Prekrasna vijest!
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## jelena.O

Čestitam i sretno dalje

----------


## saf

Čestitam!

----------


## j-la

Čestitam vam  :Heart: ! 
Divna vijest  :Very Happy: !

----------


## bubekica

Aaaaaaaaa divnooooo!
Cestitam!

----------


## mare41

A baš si me razveselila javljanjem. Šaljem puse velikom djecaku

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :Smile: !

----------


## Elly

Cestitke!  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Ljudi hvala  :Heart: 
Pitala me jedna nasa stara forumasica kako je to sad, je l isto volim kao da sam rodila. Ja stvarno ne mogu odgovoriti kad nisam rodila.
Objektivno mislim da i bioloski roditelji imaju razlicit odnos prema djeci. Isti roditelji koji imaju vise djece, a pogotovo razliciti roditelji prema svojoj djeci. 
Subjektivno mislim da ne moze bioloski roditelj spoznat ovu srecu  :Razz: 
Malo se salim, malo ne.
Ne znam, ali zapravo se neprekidno cudim kakva nas je sreca snasla.

----------


## Bubica

:Heart:

----------


## Ginger

ajmeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy: 
Jelena cestitam!!! predivno!!!
koje krasno iznenadjenje  :Very Happy:

----------


## pak

Čestitam!!! 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## čokolada

Jelena, ja sam i posvojila i rodila pa sam svejedno posvojeno dijete "doživjela" i kliknula s njom odmah, a s malom sam se onako zgužvanom i mrgodnom gledala poprijeko prva 3-4 mjeseca  :Grin:  .

----------


## Rebbeca

Čestitam od :Heart: , uživajte, pazite se i mazite  :grouphug: 
Piši kako provodite dane...!

----------


## n.grace

Jelena, čestitam od srca, prekrasno!  :Heart:

----------


## Val

Koja sreća!!! Čestitam!!

----------


## vertex

Gledala sam šta ima u Londonu pa shvatila da se kod tebe nešto događa. Čestitam, Jelena, divno, baš divno!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Čestitam!!!

----------


## marta

Čestitam!!!

----------


## Sani1612

Jelena, cestitam od srca!  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Cure hvala!  :Heart: 
Možda jedna od rijetkih stvari u mom životu za koju mislim da se zbilja može čestitati. Ostalo je nekako dolazilo samo po sebi.

----------


## summer

cestitam od srca!!!
uzivaj i sretno, mama  :Heart:

----------


## Davina

Aaaaah :Zaljubljen: 
najljepša vijest koju sam u posljednje vrijeme čula
Jelena :Heart: čestitam od sveg srca
uživaj te, tačno znam kako se osječaš  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## angel 1

Prelijepo ! Čestitam od srca i želim vam svu sreću u zajedničkoj budućnosti !

----------


## špelkica

Jelena, čestitam, uživajte zajedno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Adopta

Čestitamo!  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Ajme kako mi je ovo promaklo?!?

Čestitam, čestitam od sveg srca.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Ljubim vas sve!  :Heart:  

Mali dečko  :Zaljubljen:  ima predivne roditelje... baš sam sretna!

----------


## seni

Jelena, najljepše čestitke! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Predivno predivno draga moja. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Iskrene čestitke tebi i tvom mužu.

----------


## tanja_b

Ne pratim inače ovaj pdf, tek mi je na onoj temi o krpeljima bilo nešto neobično  :Embarassed: 
Čestitam, Jelena, jako mi je drago zbog vas  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jelena

:Smile: 
Hvala!

----------


## Kaae

Cestitam, Jelena! <3

Zbunilo me neku vecer, procitala sam nesto 'sumnjivo', ali onda su me djeca odvukla od ekrana prije nego sam uspjela malo potraziti.  :Grin:

----------


## Jelena

Gledam ovaj topic i malo razmišljam o razdoblju IVF-a. Dugo je trajalo i bilo je stvarno teških momenata, ali ne mogu nikako reći da je bilo neuspješno, jer je rezultat fenomenalan. Stekla sam nekoliko pravih prijateljica (koje su morale prolaziti u RL-u kroz moje uspone i padove  :Heart: ) i imamo najbolje dijete u svemiru i šire. Što bi čovjek više mogao poželjeti, osim da tako i ostane (možda klimu na poslu i nešto drugačije izborne rezultate  :Grin: ).

----------


## Tashunica

s malo većim kašnjenjem, ali od srca čestitam!

----------


## Lili75

Jelena,
predivno pises, vidi se da uzivas/-te sa svojim sinom.
Samo zdravlja i neka sve ostane tako kako i treba biti.  :Heart:

----------


## lego kockica

Cestitke

----------


## Jelena

Baš sam pročitala AmyWinin post pa sam se sjetila da mogu podijeliti s vama jedan detalj, premda se ni na što ne nadovezuje  :Smile: 

Jednom sam razgovarala sa svojim bliskim prijateljem koji mi je pričao kako se jako neobično osjeća kad vidi sebe u svom djetetu. Slično se osjećam kad vidim svoje roditelje u sebi. Mislila sam da tog nema kod posvojene djece, ali zapravo ima, i to jako puno. Možda je upadljivo i zato što racionalno to ne očekuješ. Postoji to otvoreno pitanje što je do genetike, a što do okruženja i različitih promjenjivih tvrdnji vezano uz to.

Uglavnom, da ne filozofiram previše, zaista vidim svoje obrasce ponašanja kod djeteta. Da to nije skroz subjektivno, potvrđuju i reakcije MM-a koji zna reći da se ne mora samnom više ni razgovarati, jer malac govori i radi baš puno toga kao ja. Naravno, on i jest u fazi intenzivnog učenja sada, ali svejedno mi je to zanimljivo, a ponekad se malo i prestrašim sebe u njemu  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

:Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Divno Jelena  :Heart:

----------


## AmyWin

Da, i ja isto primjećujem neke sličnosti. Nevjerojatno kako dijete upija kao spužvica sve što vidi oko sebe,i ono što mu govorimo i kako se ponašamo.
Mi smo dosta razmišljali o tome koliko na formiranje karaktera i ponašanje utječe odgoj / okruženje ili genetika i čini mi se da je to neki miks obje komponente, a sad koji dio prevladava to je možda još rano reći.
Ali neke osobine koje mi se jako svidjaju kod mog djeteta,npr. neposrednost i otvorenost prema drugim ljudima i velika upornost (neki bi rekli tvrdoglavost) definitivno mi nemamo tako izražene, jer smo malo zatvoreniji i sudržaniji po karakteru , meni je baš drago da je naš sin drugačiji što se toga tiče.

----------

